# Absolutes



## JM (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got it!

Amazon.com: The Book of Absolutes: A Critique of Relativism and a Defence of Universals (9780773536197): William D. Gairdner: Books
[video=youtube;1JvtLLCOdqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JvtLLCOdqA[/video]

[video=youtube;_QFY05JFLuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QFY05JFLuU&feature=related[/video]


----------

